# Gun Owners safer than Non-Gun Owners & Law Enforcement Officers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Makes a lot of sense to me.



> In July, the Crime Prevention Research Center published a comprehensive report on those Americans who hold concealed-carry permits. Among the findings, the Center notes that while the police are dramatically more law-abiding than the population as a whole (37 times more law-abiding), permit holders in Texas and Florida - two states that keep comprehensive records - were even more law-abiding than cops. Police officers committed crimes at a rate of 103 crimes per 100,000 officers. Permit holders in Texas and Florida committed crimes at a rate of 22.3 per 100,000.


Gun Control & Statistics: Gun Owners Safer than Unarmed Americans | National Review


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmmm? That's one of those statistics, on paper, that could be read a lot of different ways. From my own experience I tend to agree with it though.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Of course. Once you start carrying, the advantages in self confidence and relaxed attitude become so apparent that no one wants to risk their license-to-carry by committing some stupid infraction of the law. Also, being armed holds you to a higher standard. You are more likely to be a peacemaker than a hellraiser.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This also deflates liberal arguments about more guns more crime.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Nice article!
As a proud Texan, I concur. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very good post . True to a point .


----------

